# Geared Tripod Head



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2017)

I purchased a used Manfrotto 410 Tripod head from Chris Hejinar on ebay and used it for the eclipse. I've came to like it for still photography ... But 

The springs in the control knobs of my geared head are not holding securely or springing back into place. Even when I manually twist them to the locked position, there is a lot of play, and the head can drop while I'm trying to adjust it.

I only paid $250 for it, and that included the $100 AS clamp modification, but I'm unhappy with the amount of play and weak springs.

I'm pretty good mechanically, but did not want to tear it down completely after reading that it was not repairable but new spring - knob assemblies were required. There is lots of bogus advice as well. I just sent a second request to Manfrotto for parts availability or repair availability, but am wondering if I should get a new one or even a 405 and sell the old one as-is. It works, but with my 100-400l + 2X TC + 5D MK IV, it is at or slightly beyond its capability to adjust smoothly.

Any recommendations for this combo? I'm not going to get the 700, that's overkill for me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 6, 2017)

I had reasonable luck with the Sunwayphoto GH4. But it ended up with too much movement for my uses and I sold it, I am going to get an Arca Swiss D4 next.

The Manfrotto 405 is a step up from the 410, the 400 is their brut of a head.

As always it depends on what you want to spend and the functionality you need, I believe Manfrotto heads are the only true three axis geared heads, all the rest are two with one or two manual rotations, even the Arca Swiss Cube, Photoflex clone, etc only have two geared axis.


----------



## tolusina (Sep 6, 2017)

On
https://www.manfrotto.us/410-junior-geared-tripod-head-easy-to-use-ergonomic-knobs
Click the 'Downloads' tab, there you'll find pdf'd parts lists.

I've ordered Gitzo parts through Manfrotto, as I recall, delivery was prompt, I had no order issues.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 6, 2017)

P.S. Yes getting parts for Manfrotto stuff, despite the vast range of gear they have, I have always found easily and cheaply.


----------



## Talys (Sep 6, 2017)

I love the Manfrotto 410! I think it's a fantastic head; it makes setup so quick, easy and accurate for product/still/macro photography, and when mounted, it takes up less space than a pan head. However, I don't like it with a big, heavy telephoto lens. My preference there is still a gimbal.

In the car, I keep a manfrotto 190 go (I like the weight, as well as the 122cm fully extended height with center column down), the 410 gear head, and a movo gimbal. 

The 405 looks massive =X I think it's just too big for me; I don't think I'd want to lug it around. I am not fond of the cheaper Manfrotto XPro gearhead. It looks nice, and feels solid, but it just has so much plastic on it.

The Arca Swiss D4 looks/sounds beautiful, and I'd probably fall in love with it. But it's just more than I want to spend on a tripod head


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2017)

Manfrotto did not answer my question about parts, but I did find the control knob assemblies at a UK itre for ~$50 each. Thats higher than I'd want to pay, I can buy a new unit and sell the old one as is.

Manfrotto did say that they no longer repair any of their products, and pointed me to CRIS Camera in Arizona. On the Cris website, it points back to Manfrotto for buying parts.

https://www.criscam.com/


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 6, 2017)

Got 5 of the 405 head at work..... one for a camera, four of them used for aiming antennas in the lab.... the ability to do fine adjustments without the load drooping is indispensable......


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 7, 2017)

I couldn't get by without my 410, but I usually only use it with shorter lenses, maimly for product and landscapes.
Your head must be quite old. Mine is 5 years old and has no slop in it at all.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> I couldn't get by without my 410, but I usually only use it with shorter lenses, maimly for product and landscapes.
> Your head must be quite old. Mine is 5 years old and has no slop in it at all.



Apparently, some of them were problematic. I'm not sure it has to do with age. I do see that people are mostly happy with new ones in the reviews I've read.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your problems with your 410. Mine is still rock solid after 5+ years. 
I wonder what the previous owner did with it.

Good luck and I hope you can get it fixed. Like the other posters, I love my 410


----------



## LDS (Sep 7, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Apparently, some of them were problematic. I'm not sure it has to do with age. I do see that people are mostly happy with new ones in the reviews I've read.



Looking at the spare parts PDFs, it looks Manfrotto modified the design at some point in time. Maybe to solve some reliability issue.

Did you contact Manfrotto for spares? It looks Criscam does repairs but doesn't sell spares that have to be requested from Manfrotto.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Sep 7, 2017)

When my 410 developed some play in one of the joints, I found that peeling off the circular sticker and tightening the screw underneath it fixed the problem. The first time I carefully re-applied the sticker but after needing to do it a couple more times on both vertical joints I gave up and now have no stickers.

I don't recall my problem affecting the operation of the springs, but it might be worth a try.

I don't know exactly how old mine is but it could be ten years? I use it a lot for product photography and the like. It's a good combination with a macro rail too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2017)

Steve Balcombe said:


> When my 410 developed some play in one of the joints, I found that peeling off the circular sticker and tightening the screw underneath it fixed the problem. The first time I carefully re-applied the sticker but after needing to do it a couple more times on both vertical joints I gave up and now have no stickers.
> 
> I don't recall my problem affecting the operation of the springs, but it might be worth a try.
> 
> I don't know exactly how old mine is but it could be ten years? I use it a lot for product photography and the like. It's a good combination with a macro rail too.



That does nothing for the weak spring issue. I tried tightening that screw, it was plenty tight already. Then I analyzed the internal operation and the issue became obvious. There are many posts from others with the same issue. It might fix a very few issues. The spring holds the gear to the pinion together tightly but when you twist the knob and loosen tension, then the head can move freely. If the spring is not tight, then there is backlash, and the head can even move freely if the gears pop apart. I tried tightening that screw, it was plenty tight already. Then I analyzed the internal operation and the issue became obvious. Their are many posts from others with the same issue.

I'll be asking Manfrotto for prices of the assembly. Apparently, Manfrotto does not sell individual pieces. The other issue is damaged or worn gears. If they are damaged, its a lost cause, because replacing the innards is more expensive than a new one. Since all three axis exhibit the weak spring, I doubt if wear on the gears is a problem, operation is smooth.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 11, 2017)

I thought Manfrotto sold almost every last bit individually. I've broken off parts of my tripods and bought the bits and put them in again. They are probably more a European Brand. The agents here are very good. One day I heard a ping and part of the leg flew off into a field of barley and I mentioned it in a shop and they sent it off for a free repair. (Their diecast metal they use looks solid but is quite brittle (I've found).
I have a 410 Head. Mines very stiff so I have to take off the sticky dials to adjust behind them (I'll eventually lose those stick dials). 
Their newer heads are much slicker and easier to use (the look a little bit more flimsy - but are much lighter).
I had the 410 for ages before I realised you could twist the bit above the knob and do a big adjustment.
I used to be twisting and twisting to go back and forth.
That's what I get for never reading instructions.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 11, 2017)

This does point out that buying used equipment increases the risk of getting something that does not work as well as a brand new version. 

_Caveat emptor_. It can be hard to determine if the savings are worth it.

Buying used equipment can result in some really good deals... and sometimes not so good deals.


----------



## Talys (Sep 11, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> They are probably more a European Brand.



They're Italian


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2017)

AcutancePhotography said:


> This does point out that buying used equipment increases the risk of getting something that does not work as well as a brand new version.
> 
> _Caveat emptor_. It can be hard to determine if the savings are worth it.
> 
> Buying used equipment can result in some really good deals... and sometimes not so good deals.



I could have returned it, the seller is a well known photographer and would have taken it back, but it is functional, just more slop and play than I want when fully loaded. I used it with my SL2 plus a old Sigma 600mm mirror lens the other day. It works better with the smaller amount of weight.

The AS plate on it is worth 1/2 of what I paid. I will look into ordering parts. I am so deaf that I avoid the phone, and emails often do not get returned.


----------

